# what is the quietest air pump?



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

i just moved my 10G tank from upstairs to down into my room, and the air pump is a little bit loud. The air pump that i use is an Aqua Culture air pump, and i also have another air pump that is not to loud which is the Hawkeye 201air pump (came with 2G tank kit)
It will most likely keep me up at night because the pump is about 8' from my pillow, and it is not the worlds quietest air pump.

Any1 here know of a good pump?


----------



## violet (Mar 17, 2006)

May make more sense to buy a long length of airline tubing and put the pump as far away as possible. My shrimp have air but are 30 feet and a room away from the huge pump.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

i just got 25' of airline tubing, maybe i will do that.
i also am right now using a little pump (the hawkeye one) for the night, but it dont blow that much air


----------



## HTA0816 (Jun 5, 2006)

I have two Whisper Air Pumps (The blue funny looking ones with legs). The only way I can ever tell they're on is if they're resting against a wall on the shelf.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

they work that good? and there the ones they sell at wal-mart right


----------



## HTA0816 (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm not sure if they sell them at wal*mart, I got mine at petsmart. But here's a link to the ones I mean: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=12738&N=2004+113800

I have a 40 and a 60 and they've both worked great. Mine aren't in my bedroom, so they might seem louder when you're trying to sleep than in my living room, but I've been happy with them and they seem very quiet to me.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2006)

I've learned that if you take a towel and fold it 4 times that most of the sound gets absorbed into it and it makes it quiter.


----------



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

iv heard something like that 2. mine sits on a sponge and im actually starting to find the low hum quite relaxing, although my radio is usually on when im in my room so i barely notice it.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

A pump is going to vibrate no matter what, the noise is usually produced by the cord or some part touching something and vibrating against it. The air pump in my room that powers my Betta's sponge filter is on a little folded up piece of towel scrap and under my bed, and that keeps it quiet.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I have some penn-plex air pumps and they are pretty quiet. 

I think overall they are all going to be about the same. The design is pretty basic and similar in all airpumps. (Until you get into the multi tank pumps)


----------



## Vermifugert (Jun 15, 2006)

I have a Whisper 60 Air Pump by tertra. i have found it to be VERY quiet and quite powerful. it's weird looking one that has a dome shape with legs.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Vermifugert said:


> I have a Whisper 60 Air Pump by tertra. i have found it to be VERY quiet and quite powerful. it's weird looking one that has a dome shape with legs.


I got the same thing but i find it to be terribly noisy!! BUT the truth is it is quieter than most pumps that ive had...


----------



## Vermifugert (Jun 15, 2006)

i had another pump that made quite a racket! i tossed that one quick. i got this one and it's very liveable. the bubble wall makes more noise then the pump IMO


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Fact is that those little rubber things it sits on makes a huge difference. I find that it makes less noise when i put it on top of a stack of dvd cases...


----------



## Vermifugert (Jun 15, 2006)

harif87 said:


> Fact is that those little rubber things it sits on makes a huge difference. I find that it makes less noise when i put it on top of a stack of dvd cases...


that;s something i'm going to have to try now


----------



## AngelaOlsenFan (Aug 3, 2006)

I vote for the Rena air pumps. They are super quiet.
I once had mine plugged in and I didn't even realize it!


----------

